# Online chat?



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Anyone ever thought of this, or has it been tried and tested?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Tried and tested before but was a very quiet place.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Tried and tested before but was a very quiet place.


I thought it was good but when there were 3 or more in the delay meant it got impossible to use.
It was quite cos we banned you from it Vlastan! :lol:


----------

